
Books Recommended by YC Partners - josegonzalez
http://parrotread.com/yc
======
caballo7
The books have been determined by parsing all tweets made by YC partners in
which they positively recommend a book.

------
vinayan3
This is a cool service. I've gotten a few recommendations from them and they
are on my to read list!

